# Loki and Morgan



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Welp it appears that Loki has stoped biting his tail and is now growing back. And he is begging to warm up to me.  he is very happy in his tank.
Morgan is as cute and friendly as ever. She even lets me pet her (i don't do it often). Though she did tjis last month to she wont eat for a few days. Wonder if it is an egg cycle thing idk. But she is very active swimming all around. And i woke the other day to find my anacharis melted into a mushy mess. So that didn't work out. Maybe ill try java furn or anubias later.


----------

